# "Badtransit" AKA MBTA Police Bashing Forum



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

I was surprised when I ran into this site today. I can't figure out what this agenda is... :roll:... but I think a member of our masscops is at least sticking up for the "T" cops.

http://www.badtransit.com/twatch_more.php?id=1408_0_2_0_C


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Nothing more than cops bashing assholes.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I tried to register to post a response to those crazy kids, but was sent to a page that said "invalid address"...or something similar. I guess free individuals "need-not-apply" to the site.


----------

